# Like button tapatalk



## Mac75 (25/5/16)

Any other ios user missing the like button on tapatalk?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brotiform (25/5/16)

Yup , new update removed it


----------



## Mac75 (25/5/16)

brotiform said:


> Yup , new update removed it






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenyZA (25/5/16)

Yea it sucks not being able to like posts. The is a way to fix it on Reddit but I'll rather spend my entire weekend eating out and blowing clouds than downloading dev tools and fixing crappy code! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac75 (25/5/16)

GreenyZA said:


> Yea it sucks not being able to like posts. The is a way to fix it on Reddit but I'll rather spend my entire weekend eating out and blowing clouds than downloading dev tools and fixing crappy code!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I like your post..... Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz (25/5/16)

Android Marshmallow and our Like button has up and gone too 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (25/5/16)

This latest update removed it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz (25/5/16)

Wtf did the Like button ever do to Tapatalk FFS!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (25/5/16)

Yip it's total rubbish. 

I for one like to show people I appreciate their conversation or input. Now I can't even say I 'like' their input, if I'm on my cell, which is 90% of the time.

Bring me another forum app! Please!



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (25/5/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Yip it's total rubbish.
> 
> I for one like to show people I appreciate their conversation or input. Now I can't even say I 'like' their input, if I'm on my cell, which is 90% of the time.
> 
> ...



I like this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Greyz (25/5/16)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> I like this
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If Tapatalk had the button, I'd LIKE this   

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MurderDoll (25/5/16)

Weird. 

I'm on IOS, have latest version installed and still have the like button.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (25/5/16)

Version of Tapatalk?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull (25/5/16)

Glad it's not only me 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt (26/5/16)

I was wondering...... hope it gets "fixed" I never log in on a pc or browser.


----------



## Mac75 (26/5/16)

5.7.1 is out....busy updating. lets see!

Edit - IOS version - Other platform versions will be different I think


----------



## kyle_redbull (26/5/16)

Mine 5.8.3

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac75 (26/5/16)

Still no like button after update 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (26/5/16)

I just checked and other forums on my Tapatalk have the like button but only Ecigssa doesn't have it. Maybe the admins can shed some lite on it @Gizmo @Silver @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mac75 (26/5/16)

True. @OnePowerfulCorsa Just chkd other forum n like button there....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

